# Azzaiolo cruelly overlook, why, what available beside his split wht Gesualdo on VOX



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I think he is beside this awesome violet color vinyl on Vox from thee 60'' era. If you don't have this one kill yourself(just kidding, but not.. because it's that good, I happen to have mint media\sleeves of this George Little ''Le Petit ensemble de Montreal(or France somewhere for the Monteverdi vinyl of same album, once again if you don't have this mesmerizing album , please do us a favor please pretty please? to all, to humanity, to the 7 universe of universes and kill yourself (now you know I'm satyrical, don't you?

But... there that good, I have Dufay Motets by this ensemble of epicness. All we get in CD or digital format or cameo track on some compilation, this is quite frustrating, I want to here more Azzaiolo, he extra-ordinary great, a fabulous polyphonist, end that about it, I think such people as Von Newman would agree, yep, James William Sydis, etc...

And what about it folks, if there are the real full length of Azzaiolo in CD I never saw one beside this b-side on LP see.

So why all these Cameo appearances can someone do an album of Azzaiolo now, all his works!

Deprofundis is waiting for this since discovering this highly harmonic, gentle, refine real darn good composer of choice & taste.

Any rational Italians would agree with whit this statement, the world would agree, Loch Ness agree too, that it folks.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Alfred Einstein greatly values Azzaiolo as a "reservoir" of the hundreds of old and contemporary sources he drew on in his works. However, he calls Azzaiolo a "mere reworker or arranger of popular texts or tunes" who never ventures below the surface. Be that as it may, I think there are delights to be found as Azzaiolo skims the surface.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Alfred Einstein greatly values Azzaiolo as a "reservoir" of the hundreds of old and contemporary sources he drew on in his works. However, he calls Azzaiolo a "mere reworker or arranger of popular texts or tunes" who never ventures below the surface. Be that as it may, I think there are delights to be found as Azzaiolo skims the surface.


Very nice find mister RICK RIEKERT, I hadden heard this before on youtube, charming performance.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The only Azzaiolo I have in my collection is three tracks in Rooley's Music of sundry kinds, rather nice it is too. I just found this on Spotify, it has amongst other things, three Azzaiolo tracks, it may be worth exploring, It's evidently full of character, not so well recorded, it has enough personality to make me think it'll repay repeated listening, but I can't be sure,









Downloadable with probably better sound here

http://www.elucevanlestelle.com/mus...m_show&article_obj_id=553&article_category=CD

Correction -- MUCH BETTER SOUND


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

By the way, chaps, this arrived today and it's ******* fabulous, putain de fabulous, ça se dit ou pas?

View attachment 122972


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> View attachment 122972


Blind link, at least on my PC.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This

https://www.passacaille.be/nl/cd-s/...by-leading-15th-century-fr-5425004840547.html


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> This
> 
> https://www.passacaille.be/nl/cd-s/...by-leading-15th-century-fr-5425004840547.html


Thanks, I own their two former CDs, so this is on my wish list.


----------

